# Remington 870 supper mag



## babin (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a 3-1/2 Remington 870. When I shoot geese with 3-1/2" shells all I can put in is 2 shells. One in chamber an one in magazine. I checked and made sure I have a 3-1/2" plug. Called Remington and said that it was normal. Any one else ever heard of this problem? Cause if I would have known this before I would have bought a different gun.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 18, 2014)

Normally shotgun plugs are plastic, so you should be able to trim a little off of it.  Just trim enough to allow you to load two rounds in the magazine. If yours is not plastic, you can go buy a plastic replacement and do the same thing.


----------



## GregoryB. (Dec 18, 2014)

I have a older one and never had that issue. 2 fit in the magazine tube with no problems.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 18, 2014)

Mine will hold three also. Two in the tube and one in the chamber.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 18, 2014)

babin said:


> I have a 3-1/2 Remington 870. When I shoot geese with 3-1/2" shells all I can put in is 2 shells. One in chamber an one in magazine. I checked and made sure I have a 3-1/2" plug. Called Remington and said that it was normal. Any one else ever heard of this problem? Cause if I would have known this before I would have bought a different gun.



Take the magazine spring retainer cap off and remove your plug. The 870 supermag should hold 3 3 1/2 shells with no plug. If yours will hold 3 shells after removing the plug, then the length of the plug is the problem.


----------



## chase870 (Dec 18, 2014)

A cheap plastic ballpoint pen from the bank should fix your problem use it as a plug. Its the right length and works in a jam. The problem is the plug and not your gun.


----------



## roperdoc (Dec 18, 2014)

Just don't shorten it enough to hold three 3" or 2 3/4" shells in the magazine


----------



## nickdh4594 (Dec 19, 2014)

Lost the plug in my mossberg 835 and i just cut a piece of wire coat hanger long enough to only allow two in the mag. Then i wrapped the whole thing in electrical tape to prevent rattleing sounds


----------



## The Longhunter (Dec 22, 2014)

roperdoc said:


> Just don't shorten it enough to hold three 3" or 2 3/4" shells in the magazine



Yep.

I've been with folks who received tickets for this.  Seen them argue till they were blue in the face, but they still got a gigged.


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 6, 2015)

I just used a strong plastic hanger and cut a few pieces off the lower part. 
It is a fine line, but I was able to make a size that will hold 2 3.5's but NOT 3 2.75s....Play with it a little, you will know your gun better too


----------



## ted_BSR (Jan 6, 2015)

You could always use a stick. It is adjustable!


----------

